# Bobcat Zero Turn Mowers recalled due to crash hazard



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

Bobcat CRZ and XRZ zero turn models recalled November 20th almost 5000 units effected....

"The control arm component for steering can break under normal use which may cause the operator to lose control on the mower and crash."  Click Here for more details about the Bobcat Recall


----------

